# Clutch options for turbo setup



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm in the process of beginning my turbo project. My first step is to upgrade the clutch and throw in a lightened flywheel. My question is regarding people's feedback on which clutch to use. I decided to go w/ an ACT clutch but am trying to decide between two different clutches. The two clutches are:

Clutch Kit Number: NX9-HDSS 
Torque Capacity: 241 
Pressure Increase: 45% Over Stock 
Price: ~$420

Clutch Kit Number: NX9-XTSS 
Torque Capacity: 323 
Pressure Increase: 95% Over Stock 
Price: ~$480-500

The turbo setup I was thinking of is ~230hp

JWT ECU 
HKS BOV
Walboro Fuel Pump
Cobra MAF
370cc injectors 
T25 turbo 
Bluebird DET Manifold 
Custom Downpipe 
Hotshot Intercooler 
GReddy SP 2.5 exhaust 
Some sort of manual boost controller 

So....couple of questions, first of all, how much torque would this setup create? Secondly, both of these clutches are designed for street use but I want to know the difference in the engagement. Third, I plan on doing minor tweaking to the turbo but nothing extreme (staying under 300hp), for people who have used the 241 rated clutch, did it hold up to mods. to your turbo?

Finally, (last question) the cheapest I could find these clutches was from Options Auto for about $400, have you guys found anywhere cheaper? Thanks for your help.


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

hey...i had the Fidanza 7lb (14lbs stock) flywheel alongside a JWT heavy duty pressure plate/ clutch assembly. just with that upgrade i beat my friend with the exact same car by three car lenghts and he had cai, headers and exhaust. when my car was turbo'd the clutch NEVER slipped ever, even when i droped it at full boost. those upgrades are a must


----------



## SleepERr (May 20, 2003)

That clutch kit you are talking about is bad ass. I have that setup and have no problems with it. Don't buy the jim wolf clutch setup it is a peice of shit, I have never owned such a peice of shit in my life, don't waste your money. Remember, you get what you pay for, except for jim wolf, you pay out the ass and get shit, (I can not stress to you enough how shity the jim wolf setup is) so do yourself a favor get the ACT clutch setup, it will make you happy.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

hmmm....the jwt stuff i bought was very well made. i run a ACT 6 puck unpsprung hub in my car....i like it  if i had the $ to run a twin disk i would though.

its also a good idea to install & "break in" ur clutch before u go turbo....once the turbo kit is in and running right ..... u get to have fun


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

with that setup you'll be getting around 215 lbs of torque. the clutch thats 45% over stock will hold up but i would get the one that's 95% over stock just because it'll leave you room to upgrade more and not having to worry about the clutch and you'll be able to drive it harder. the feel...the 95% over stock is definitely gonna grab harder and be harder to drive. it might feel a little bit heavier. but it's not THAT much more of a difference in feel from a 45% over stock. so i say..go for the heftier one.


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

First off, why run the Cobra MAF when you only want 230whp? Just get a Bored out Stocker, That saves you 175 dollars. And if thats your WHP goal the the NX9HDSS will work great, the NX9XTSS tends to break tranny's because of the harsh Pressure Plate. Also Check www.JGYcustoms.com for his awesome SHIPPED price of 375 for the ACT Heavy duty street setup


----------

